# bellybuttons



## rabbitgirl (Jun 18, 2004)

Do rabbits have bellybuttons? If not, why?


----------



## pamnock (Jun 18, 2004)

Indeed they do, but they aren't pronounced likeours, as they heal up rather smoothly. You may sometimesnotice a spot of different colored fur on the belly button area.



Pam


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jun 18, 2004)

Oh, that's probably what that little whorl of fur is in the middle of the belly! lol

Thanks Pam!

Rose


----------



## pamnock (Jun 18, 2004)

Yes, some may show a little whorl 

Pam


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jun 18, 2004)

Total cuteness.....


----------

